# A newly dignosed Type 1.5 (lada)



## numbnuts (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi all

I posted a while ago diagnosed as type 2. After having private tests it now looks like iam a 1.5. C-pep is below normal and Gad is High . I  lost a massive amount of weight prior to my Type 2 diagnosis in October 2009 . The NHS diabetic nurse was all ready to refer me for these tests months ago only to find that the specialist - in his words ' would just keep an eye out and the diabetic nurse will monitor me for any changes ' Thats nice. Anyway - i went private - had the tests , JOB DONE. So iam newly mis-diagnosed and will start insullin on Monday. Iam relieved but very angry bieng misdiagnosed. Spent hundreds of pounds on test strips - monitering myself and making sure my A1c has been in the 5's (last one was 5.3) Ive done the monitering - not the NHS. Iam a socialist at heart but believe me - if you are unsure what diabetic type you are, pay privatley. Countless times i said to the diabetic nurse that my BG rises when i excercise - that i cannot eat more than 4g of carbs at a meal. That iam living on Protien, that metformin is doing nothing for me etc etc . Anyway its sorted now - i just need to calm down. I started losing weight slowly at first - this was 6 months ago but i was still eating normally. Then it was rapid weight loss - thirst and urination so thats when i initially went to the doctor back in september. I would say this though - I was fat, and i was doing alot of hours at work.  you can be fat and still have autoimmunity so people of all sizes get LADA.


----------



## glodee (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Numbnuts,
You could be writing my story! Glad you are getting things sorted at last. Its funny how when your over a certain age (ie about 6!) that some drs just stick a type 2 label on and expect that to do the job! 
I think you will find things much better on insulin. I certainly have more flexibility about when and where I eat and the amount I can tolerate (gone up hugely from the metformin days). I have also started to regain the weight I needed to, which is a great relief as I hated being so thin.
Anyways do let us know how you get on with the insulin, I'll be looking forward to hearing all about it.
Glodee


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 24, 2010)

hi there, thanks for your reply, what you say sounds very promising, i just hope i can eat a 30g carb meal. Is that possible?   i can eat maximum of 4g of carbs with onr meal at the moment . Anyway hopefully panic over now, just have to figure out insulin dosages per meal and learn to carb count.

Really good news to hear from a fellow LADA, i hope we can support each other.  i will definatley let you know how i get on with insulin injections.


----------



## bev (Apr 24, 2010)

numbnuts said:


> hi there, thanks for your reply, what you say sounds very promising, i just hope i can eat a 30g carb meal. Is that possible?   i can eat maximum of 4g of carbs with onr meal at the moment . Anyway hopefully panic over now, just have to figure out insulin dosages per meal and learn to carb count.
> 
> Really good news to hear from a fellow LADA, i hope we can support each other.  i will definatley let you know how i get on with insulin injections.



When you start taking insulin - you will be able to eat a lot more carbs than you have been eating. You do have to learn to carb count and match the insulin to the food - but you certainly will be able to eat more than 30carbs per meal if you want to.Bev


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 24, 2010)

sounds promising !


----------



## glodee (Apr 24, 2010)

Numbnuts,
Like you I could barely tolerate carbs while on tablets, and ate just 2 meals a day - at a stretch! Thats without snacks and minimal carbs. I have been able to eat more or less normally since starting insulin. ATM I'm eating more carbs and bigger portions as I'm trying to gain weight, but I can rapidly see the time coming when I will need to curb my carb intake when I have reached a normal BMI. I think you will find you will feel much better on insulin.
Glodee


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes my carb intake has been very minimal, ha - really pretty non existant. i would like to eat a balanced meal if that is possible or failing that - actually cook vegatables! as i have eaten a extreme raw veg and seeds diet.  I wanted to ask you if you ever experienced blood sugar lows? or frequent loss of concentration.  It seems my own insulin works for a while then iam feeling confused and giddy.  It all feels very up and down with my BG at the moment, I can actually feel the lows alot . but hopefully things will improve soon.


----------



## RachelT (Apr 25, 2010)

That's interesting.
I'm wondering myself if i might be LADA rather than type two, the bs have gone up a bit of late. However the NHS doesn't pay me enough not to have to rely on their facilites. I could just be imagining it, i'll keep testing and seeing what happens.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 27, 2010)

*lada*

hi - not sure when you were diagnosed, but usually lada has a few things in common with type 1 symptoms. I think the main symptom is rapid weight loss  - which happened to me right before i went the doctors.


----------

